# Bugmom's Tarantulas



## Bugmom (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll start off with my Heteroscodra maculata sling, "Pogo the Togo" Starburst Baboon. Just got it in today. Speedy little thing! Already attempted an escape. When not trying to give me a heart attack, he/she sits around looking like a dustbunny :laugh: 

My camera isn't all that great, and the flash makes everything look darker and/or wetter than it is. I can't get the dang flash to turn off though. The H. mac is much more of a light gray than the pictures show.
View attachment 106376


View attachment 106375

Also came today: Lasiodora parahybana sling, AKA Brazilian Salmon Pink. Does.not.stop.moving. It's the Energizer bunny of spiders. I hope it doesn't move that quick when it's an adult ::
View attachment 106377


----------



## Bugmom (Jul 23, 2012)

And now for "Baldi," my big pretty Aphonopelma chalcodes. Very docile, but will throw her legs up if she's in a grumpy mood. (Guessing on the "she" part, no molt yet, and given a chalcode's lifespan... well, I'm not holding my breath for one anytime soon.)

View attachment 106385


Grooming herself. Look at that fang!
View attachment 106386


Bald butts are all the rage this year.
View attachment 106387


I don't even know what this was about.
View attachment 106388


Sitting in my hand.
View attachment 106389

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice.  

Maybe the wall insulted her? lol


----------



## Gilberator (Jul 24, 2012)

Legion09 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Maybe the wall insulted her? lol


Thats what I was thinking . Either that or its shadow haha


----------



## Vespula (Jul 24, 2012)

Your chalcodes is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bugmom (Jul 24, 2012)

Legion09 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Maybe the wall insulted her? lol


It was right after I'd put crickets in her tank (my first time feeding her). Tossed two in. One walked by her, and she put her leg on it, and just held the cricket there, like "Stop. Just, stop." Did that for like 10 minutes, then let it go. Then she did the weird standing thing, then munched both crickets. 


> Your chalcodes is absolutely beautiful!


Thanks! I'm rather smitten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jul 24, 2012)

This is an older one (back when she had a full butt of hair), but it shows all her pretty gold hairs. 

View attachment 106406

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugmom (Jul 28, 2012)

This is one of my favorite pictures ever, just cause it's so cute.
View attachment 106506


Pogo in all his fuzzy cuteness
View attachment 106507

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SuperMommy (Jul 28, 2012)

They are all so cute! I can't wait to show your pics to my T loving little girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Risky (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice looking T's!  BTW, what camera are you using?  Is it a point and shoot?  I can probably help you disable the flash.


----------



## Bugmom (Jul 29, 2012)

Risky said:


> Nice looking T's!  BTW, what camera are you using?  Is it a point and shoot?  I can probably help you disable the flash.


No it's a Nikon D40.

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


----------



## Risky (Jul 29, 2012)

Bugmom said:


> No it's a Nikon D40.
> 
> Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


I'm quite familiar with Nikon cameras, but the D40 isn't one I'm well versed on.  However, I did a little research and found some info that should help.  It sounds like you are probably shooting in "Auto".  While the camera is set in Auto, the integrated flash will automatically pop-up if additional light is needed.  However, if you go into the "Flash Mode" you can disable the flash.  It should show the flash symbol with a circle and a line through it.  There's also another way to avoid the flash from popping up.  You can shoot in P,S,A or M mode - just turn the dial.  If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Bugmom (Jul 29, 2012)

P, S, A and M modes don't have anything to do with the flash. Those relate to aperture, shutter speed, image balance, etc. You still have to manually disable the auto flash on any setting except if you choose "auto flash off" on the dial. I primarily shoot in Close Up mode. While not as good as some other forum members (with likely far more $ invested in their cameras), I've taken some amazing photos with this one. 

Anyway. I hadn't ever had a reason to manually adjust the flash as most of my photos didn't need the flash disabled, so it wasn't something I recalled off the top of my head (I did look it up in the user manual). You press the AF button on the side then turn the wheel to choose which setting you want. I remembered the button but forgot the wheel lol.

It's a really nice camera for being an outdated model (crap compared to say a D3100 which is why I say it's not all that great) but I could do without the bulk. Unfortunately my Nikon Coolpix 7900, which I've taken amazing close ups with, is on the fritz and will no longer focus at all. I'm hoping for a macro lens for the D40 for Xmas.

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


----------



## Risky (Jul 29, 2012)

I understand what P,S,A and M modes are.  From what I read, the D40 will not pop-up the flash if you are in those modes.  So they have everything to do with the flash.  Then again I suppose you can't always trust what is read online or even in a manual.  I remember reading in the D700 manual about how you cannot exceed 1/320th using the integrated commander.  I even called Nikon and they "confirmed" it.  With a little tinkering I got it to 1/8000th.


----------



## Bugmom (Jul 29, 2012)

The manual states that you choose your shooting mode (including P, S, A and M), then your flash mode. I tried the camera in those modes without manually disabling the flash, just to be sure, and the flash still flashed.


----------



## tarantulalover9 (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought this is waht an Aphonopelma Chalcodes looks like by the way she is still really beautiful


----------



## Bugmom (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks 

Can you find a bigger picture? That one's too small for me to really say.


----------



## Bugmom (Aug 12, 2012)

Guess who is about to molt! It was half this dark a few hours ago. I knew she was in premolt as she became reclusive, super grumpy, and refused food. 
View attachment 107000

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


----------



## Vespula (Aug 13, 2012)

Yay! My Minka is in premolt, too. Her abdomen has been jet-black for a week or two. Hope yours molts well!


----------



## Bugmom (Aug 14, 2012)

This'll be the first molt I get to see, hopefully. Last time (yeeaarrrs ago) I came to find the cast off. Of course, I'm going out of town Friday-Monday, so naturally, she is going to molt then. I just know it lol. She's getting blacker everyday though so fingers crossed she does it either before Friday or after Monday.


Vespula said:


> Yay! My Minka is in premolt, too. Her abdomen has been jet-black for a week or two. Hope yours molts well!


----------



## Bugmom (Aug 24, 2012)

It feels like forever, but in reality she's only been in premolt like 3 weeks.

View attachment 107400

View attachment 107401

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gilberator (Aug 24, 2012)

That picture of her giving you daps is awesome. I want a T five!!!!!! Congrats on the molt!!! You get to see it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Aug 24, 2012)

Freshly molted!
View attachment 107406
View attachment 107407
View attachment 107408
View attachment 107409
View attachment 107410

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## recluse (Aug 24, 2012)

Pretty girl. I just caught a mature female A. hentzi at work a couple of weeks ago. I usually only find males wandering but she was waiting at the front door for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Aug 31, 2012)

Newest addition to my spider family. Was called to rescue this one from inside my aunt's house!

View attachment 107612

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 1, 2012)

Very awesome!  I live in the heart of T country for chalcodes and I still can't find one wild..lol (being in the middle of an urban developed environment doesn't help though...lol)

I still got me a pretty A. chalcodes from Ken though.  A voracious eater!


----------



## Bugmom (Sep 1, 2012)

Legion09 said:


> Very awesome!  I live in the heart of T country for chalcodes and I still can't find one wild..lol (being in the middle of an urban developed environment doesn't help though...lol)
> 
> I still got me a pretty A. chalcodes from Ken though.  A voracious eater!


Oh my big one never turns down a meal, except for when she was in premolt. The new one snatched that meal worm about a minute after I put it in there. Poor thing's abdomen isn't very big. It drank for a loooong time when I gave it water right after I captured it. I think that's why it was in my aunt's house - looking for water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## squeaky10199 (Sep 3, 2012)

:biggrin:These jet black legs are sexy!!!:biggrin: (hope thats not innappropriate on here!!)


----------



## Bugmom (Sep 5, 2012)

Nom nom nom!
View attachment 107773


View attachment 107774

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Girl, whom we've (by we I mean myself and others on here) have decided is an Aphonopelma hentzi.







My new Brachypelma vagans juvie, Steve. (Yes... Spider Steve.) I don't know if this is a male, but well, it's not like spiders have ears anyway. This is the least docile T I have so far. He kicks hairs if I so much as look at him. Put into box at Petco? Kick hairs. Try to transfer from box to enclosure? Kick, kick. Open lid to give him a cricket? Kick. Jerk.


----------



## Bugmom (Oct 28, 2012)

And my Aphonopelma hentzi juvie, Little One.







This is how to herd a T back into a Kritter Keeper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Oct 28, 2012)

Last but not least, the hardest of all my T's to photograph, is Charlie the L. parahybana sling.

I've got like, 100 pictures of just her butt lol



Next to a Q-tip for size comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 28, 2012)

Insanely tiny sling  Little cutiepie!


----------



## Smeagol57 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have an LP named Charlie too! Just about 3 inches and now in premolt! LPs are my favorite. This is her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 28, 2012)

Love the hentzi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Oct 29, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Insanely tiny sling  Little cutiepie!


I know! She is so dinky! She was smaller when I got her, which is kinda crazy to think about. She's molted once, and I keep expecting another molt, but nooooo, she's holding out on me. She looks a bit too plump to feed again, although I'm sure she'd eat if I offered.

I give her mini mealworms, and I love watching her take them down. Is mighty predator! ....  in miniature form lol.

---------- Post added 10-29-2012 at 06:19 AM ----------

Yay! I like you! lol


Smeagol57 said:


> I have an LP named Charlie too! Just about 3 inches and now in premolt! LPs are my favorite. This is her!
> 
> View attachment 109558


----------



## Smeagol57 (Oct 30, 2012)

=P I actually have 3, three inch LPs! And one tiny nhandu chromatus. 2 females and 1 male LP.


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 4, 2012)

Molt day for Charlie, and feeding day for the rest of the spider herd:






Big Girl wasn't sure at first if she wanted to eat the worm (her first time being fed one), but she was positive she didn't want it going anywhere while she decided!



B. vagans juvie, Spider Steve. First time eating since I got it last weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 8, 2012)

New Acanthoscurria geniculata, unsexed. I'm a horrible judge of size so I included a size comparison, courtesy of Bic :laugh: This is the hair-flickingest, unfriendliest, pain-in-the-buttest spider I've got so far. Hoping it'll calm down once it's settled in here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine is the same way...hair-flicking little monster that attacks anything entering her enclosure. Funny enough, after I had her rehoused, she seems to resort to hair-flicking only now - didn't get an attack from her ever since then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 8, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Mine is the same way...hair-flicking little monster that attacks anything entering her enclosure. Funny enough, after I had her rehoused, she seems to resort to hair-flicking only now - didn't get an attack from her ever since then.


I knew they tended to be more defensive, but geez, this one thinks urticating hairs are confetti and we're having a party! Yaaaaaay! 

Or not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bugmom said:


> I knew they tended to be more defensive, but geez, this one thinks urticating hairs are confetti and we're having a party! Yaaaaaay!
> 
> Or not.


That's why I leave mine as much in peace as possible. I do see her most of the time anyways, since she rarely hides after her enclosure was upgraded. You description fits mine, too. Might have to make a sticker "Warning - party T - flicks hair like confetti!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 1, 2012)

New Avics!!!! Yaaaaay! They are all named after cannons, in honor of their weapon of choice :laugh:


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 1, 2012)

And one of my A. geniculata cause why not.

She's been in this position for the last 8 1/2 hours. I've given up on trying to figure out why she does anything that she does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GuyFawkes (Dec 1, 2012)

Has your LP ever stopped being so active? haha mine was like yours for a while now he has barricaded himself with only two small tunnels from his hide for air. I wished he would stop bolting ect now I wish he never stopped xD be careful what you wish for.

Great pictures by the way!

PS - You and Storm have both done this... showing an A.versicolor on the same page as my post. This is strictly forbidden


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 1, 2012)

My LP is still really active, but burrow less now. She mostly hangs out under a leaf. 


GuyFawkes said:


> Has your LP ever stopped being so active? haha mine was like yours for a while now he has barricaded himself with only two small tunnels from his hide for air. I wished he would stop bolting ect now I wish he never stopped xD be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Great pictures by the way!
> 
> PS - You and Storm have both done this... showing an A.versicolor on the same page as my post. This is strictly forbidden


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 1, 2012)

Bugmom said:


> And one of my A. geniculata cause why not.
> 
> She's been in this position for the last 8 1/2 hours. I've given up on trying to figure out why she does anything that she does.


I hear ya...


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 13, 2012)

Because you can never have too many Avicularia photos...

Versicolor sling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jdl (Dec 13, 2012)

That is a really nice geniculata.  Great photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 15, 2012)

jdl said:


> That is a really nice geniculata.  Great photos


I expect her to be bigger when I return from vacation, too, as she's in premolt (bald spot on butt is turning black. Yay!)


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 4, 2013)

My freshly molted Acanthoscurria geniculata female, looking fine as always!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lovely geni!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 7, 2013)

"But I'm a poeci! I swear!"






My A. avic sling a couple days ago, ready to molt any day now. Did you hear me, Bombard? I said "any day now!" .... yeah I'm still waiting.






P. irminia juvie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Solucki (Jan 7, 2013)

Bugmom said:


> "But I'm a poeci! I swear!"


Silly genic!
Pokie yoga?


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 7, 2013)

Solucki said:


> Silly genic!
> Pokie yoga?


Your guess is as good as mine. A few days ago I found her lying on her side, all four legs on the bottom side crumpled under her, leaning up against her log. I thought she was dying. Nope. Just layin' around. Literally.


----------



## Solucki (Jan 7, 2013)

My Rosie used to do strange poses like that.


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 8, 2013)

Bugmom said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. A few days ago I found her lying on her side, all four legs on the bottom side crumpled under her, leaning up against her log. I thought she was dying. Nope. Just layin' around. Literally.


Probably grooming  My geni does that kinda stuff after eating. She goes as fas as using the corkbark top of her burrow as a "bank" to lean on


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 8, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Probably grooming  My geni does that kinda stuff after eating. She goes as fas as using the corkbark top of her burrow as a "bank" to lean on


Well, they win award for "laziest grooming style" then lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 9, 2013)

Avicularia diversipes sling, "Saker" around 1.5" DLS now after a molt earlier in the week.







Brachypelma vagans juvie "Spider Steve," looking raggedly and suspiciously like it's ready to molt soon. Hoping to get a sex off that molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 14, 2013)

More Ethel, since she's the only one interested in hanging out where I can see her easily.

She's also the only one that does the "Happy Dance" when I feed her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 15, 2013)

I decided it was high time Charlie the LP sling had a photo shoot. She's going to be molting soon, so I wanted some pre-molt pictures.

"But I don't want my picture taken. I like it here, under my leaf."






"I said no! And you can't make me!"






"Oh, fine."






"Are you happy now?"






"Does this rock make my butt look big?"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice! Now pull the Hmac out for a shoot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 17, 2013)

advan said:


> Nice! Now pull the Hmac out for a shoot!


Ha! I traded him for two P. irminia. He's jdl's problem now.


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 26, 2013)

Some random pics of my spider herd:

Sylv, unsexed Aphonopelma sp. "uh, something"






Bertha, female Aphonopelma sp. "uh, something"






I posted this one in the molt thread, but was too cool not to post here too. P irminia molt, pre-wetting to stretch out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, it's likely not the RECOMMENDED method for transferring a P. irminia, but it got the job done:

1. Make sure your spider is indeed in the old enclosure. 






2. Pick up dirt curtain with tongs. Expect spider to come out. Be disappointed. Place entire dirt curtain in new enclosure.






3. Locate spider in dirt curtain. Again.






4. Convince spider it really doesn't need that old dirt curtain. These are it's _new_ digs. Much better, and who doesn't like getting to redecorate?






5. Take the first good photos you've gotten of spider in a month.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Solucki (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome pics!! 
Love the dialogue you got with your LP. Reminds me of my LD and his leaf. God he loves his little leaf umbrella.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 8, 2013)

Solucki said:


> Awesome pics!!
> Love the dialogue you got with your LP. Reminds me of my LD and his leaf. God he loves his little leaf umbrella.


Thanks!

My LP went underground right after I took those shots. She finally molted sometime in the last like 4-5 days. I still haven't seen her, except for some hairy legs down in the hole. I'm going to give her a couple more days then see if she's hungry.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely irminia! Just saw "Phaedra" out tonight, too. Always a treat if they show up


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 9, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Lovely irminia! Just saw "Phaedra" out tonight, too. Always a treat if they show up


Phaedra is what inspired me to get a P. irminia. I got lucky and traded my H. mac for a sling and a juvie. 

Of course, now I've ended up with an A. diversipes that's just as fast as my H. mac was, and about as cooperative. Here it is on the side of it's enclosure, where it surprisingly stayed while I switched out substrate (I'm switching to vermiculite for my high humidity and arboreal species in hopes of no more mold outbreaks).






My new BFF courtesy of Scoolman: "Sepia," an Aphonopelma sp. "Flagstaff Orange"


















Adorableness: "Angie," my bashful new A. angustum female:






And a versicolor pic cause it came out neat:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 16, 2013)

This little Flagstaff Orange is just seriously too freaking adorable for words.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 17, 2013)

A. diversipes are somewhat more defensive, too  My couple little ones now and then give threat-postures to prey items or me when watering them, hehe. But oh so cute and awesome looking!


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 24, 2013)

Tiny threat posture from my new M. balfouri. If he gets any more vertical, he's gonna topple over backwards lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 27, 2013)

Can't help but smile about that little M. balfouri - my P. langenbucheri is the same way: Tiny T - BIG attitude


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 27, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Can't help but smile about that little M. balfouri - my P. langenbucheri is the same way: Tiny T - BIG attitude


It's what makes them appealing I think. Hoping this one calms down though, as yeah. I've already got enough T's that want to eat my face.

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 16, 2013)

Thought it was time to resurrect this thread and add a few photos.













Aphonopelma sp. Flagstaff Orange. He is such a good little spidey, always sits still for photos.






This one came out fuzzy, but heck, I'm happy it came out at all!






Brachypelma boehmei, “Bobby,” not such a good sport at being disturbed, but tolerated a few photos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very cool shot of the tarsal claws there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Aug 4, 2013)

*These are long overdue.

I hadn't seen this dude in... well ya know, I never really see him, so I was shocked to see this much. He just molted. I think one more molt and he's going to mature.*






*My Flagstaff buddy*





*
The infamous Ethel*











*
My little diversipes is growing up *sniffle**


















*There IS a Monocentropus balfouri in there. I promise.*






*This is a mystery Avicularia. I have three of them. They were sold to a friend as purpurea, but obviously are not.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brizzl (Aug 5, 2013)

God that diversipes is amazing, I have to get my hand on one of those. 

Awesome pictures, always fun to see new ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful diversipes - I really love mine. It's making everone go "Wow" once you shine light onto them in the right angle and their colors show off completely!  I'm assuming that's your A. geni beast


----------



## Bugmom (Aug 6, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Beautiful diversipes - I really love mine. It's making everone go "Wow" once you shine light onto them in the right angle and their colors show off completely!  I'm assuming that's your A. geni beast


I put my diversipes into bigger, clearer new enclosure right before it molted, and now I see it all the time. Which I'm quite pleased with. And yep, that's my A. geni beast. Someday, she's gonna make me some beautiful babies. You know, if I don't lose an arm in the process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bugmom said:


> I put my diversipes into bigger, clearer new enclosure right before it molted, and now I see it all the time. Which I'm quite pleased with. And yep, that's my A. geni beast. Someday, she's gonna make me some beautiful babies. You know, if I don't lose an arm in the process.


I think my girl is preparing to molt yet again already (high temps over here due to heatwave might have triggered it) as she webbed quite some. She's also plugged out every, single plastic plant and put it somewhere else (a certain one right again in the waterdish...as usual *sigh* - bad gardener!) and she started trying to nom on the thick ventilation plate of her enclosure (which she won't be able to get through, I'm certain of that at least - as her tries show no whatsoever results so far and she has tried for some time already!). I really like mine, but they're sometimes really a chore to deal with (if they have a "bad day")


----------



## Bugmom (Oct 13, 2013)

I had a lot of maintenance/feeding/rehousing to do today, so I tried to get some photos while I was at it. 

This was fun :biggrin: She molted last month, and really needs a larger tank now, I think, but in the meantime, I thought I'd have some fun with the "murder spider" as my boyfriend and I call her (she attacks everything). Acanthoscurria geniculata:







I have to put her in a container to do anything in her enclosure, and she did NOT want to come out!






Ethel (Aphonopelma hentzi) is always a good sport. I put those leaves in there and she didn't even move. That's a hollowed-out fake pumpkin in the corner. She has never used a hide, so it's purely for decoration right now.






One-week-past-molting Aphonopelma burica sling.











P. cambridgei sling











Maraca cabocla sling (Brazilian Red Head)






Kochiana brunnipes sling (and this is after one molt... I acquired two of these a few months ago but one was ate by mealworms)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice new set of pics. LOL at the A. geni enclosure


----------



## Bugmom (Oct 16, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Nice new set of pics. LOL at the A. geni enclosure


She has a boyfriend on his way here. When he matures and I mate them, I think I'll set it up all WWE style and film it with commentary like I'm the announcer lol. 

Lllllet's get ready to rrrrruuummmbbbllllllllle!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow, two years since I updated photos in here!













I just love the golden carapace on this hentzi.






My little brunnipes is still little, but not as little as two years ago. I hardly ever see her (him?) as these like to burrow and stay hidden. Absolutely beautiful tarantula though.






Speaking of beautiful (I seem to have a thing for T's with golden colors, don't I?)...






This was hilarious. I simply wanted to get some photos of this guy, and he decided to play tug-o-war with the paintbrush!






Nothing fancy or rare about this little scorpion, but he/she has a lot of attitude. I love watching him/her chase down crickets, which are always eaten, which is obvious by how fat it is! No crickets for you for a while, tubby!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 25, 2015)

Great pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Dec 25, 2015)

Lovely Ts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 29, 2015)

My newest acquisition, from Raining Reptiles  Insanely happy, I've wanted a blue fang for so long. Hard to photograph though, as HOLY CRAP THESE THINGS ARE FAST.





















That footsie <3






Cheeto.






A. ezendami.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 29, 2015)

Glad you got to pick up A new T, the Ephobopus are cool genus I have two little uatuman slings and the are stupid fast even at 1 inch. remember there urticating hairs are on the pedipalps.
How did you like meeting Simon?


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 29, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> Glad you got to pick up A new T, the Ephobopus are cool genus I have two little uatuman slings and the are stupid fast even at 1 inch. remember there urticating hairs are on the pedipalps.
> How did you like meeting Simon?


He had ONE left and it was mine, dangit! 

Urticating hairs on the pedipalps? Whose bright idea was that? Nature - why you do this to me? My hands have been itching for nearly a week now, and I don't know if it's still the effects from handling a genic molt, or if I've developed an allergy to something else. It's only my fingers though.

I've fed uatuman slings before (pet sitting for friends) and yeah, fast. Fast fast fast. One escaped, never to be seen again (not one *I* was feeding, mind you lol, the guy helping feed gets credit for that). This was when they were even pricier than they are now. 

Simon is awesome. We spent like 30 minutes talking shop before we were both too cold to take it anymore. I'm going to send him my wish list and see what he can find for me. I'm debating on going to the Portland show because I'd have to make the trip by myself.


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 29, 2015)

I might go to Portland show depending on the weather, the same show will be in Monroe in May a little closer but you gotta wait till spring . Not sure I can do that. If I go to Portland maybe we can share a ride.
http://www.nwreptileexpos.com/


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 29, 2015)

sdsnybny said:


> I might go to Portland show depending on the weather, the same show will be in Monroe in May a little closer but you gotta wait till spring . Not sure I can do that. If I go to Portland maybe we can share a ride.
> http://www.nwreptileexpos.com/


Not sure if I'll still be living here in May, as my husband is interviewing for jobs in Portland and Yakima. But yeah, let me know if you want to go to the Portland show, I'd be happy to have some company. Just don't try to murder me, and if you do, do it before I buy anything


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 29, 2015)

*A few of my genic from this morning.*












*
"This is MY water dish. You can't have it!"*






*"I wasn't kidding!"*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 10, 2016)

*I apparently bought a $1,000 macro lens to take pictures of arachnids on my arachnids. 

A. versicolor .5" sling with predatory mites.*

























*Euthlus parvulus













"Lookit my butt! Is'a cute butt."*






*Mature male Kochiana brunnipes*






*Bumba cabocla










*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice shots, the new lens makes a night and day difference. I love the E. parvulas, I have 5 diff Euathlus species all wonderful eight legged fuzzies.


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 10, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Nice shots, the new lens makes a night and day difference. I love the E. parvulas, I have 5 diff Euathlus species all wonderful eight legged fuzzies.


This is the only one I have, and I really need to rectify that someday.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 10, 2016)

Beautiful pictures. Does the abdomen of your _Avicularia versicolor_ sling ever turn brown before it molts?


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 10, 2016)

Ratmosphere said:


> Beautiful pictures. Does the abdomen of your _Avicularia versicolor_ sling ever turn brown before it molts?


Thanks. I just got this one yesterday, but the last one I had, I never really knew when it was going to molt. I suspect the bulging chelicerae of this sling, and a slight dulling of the "shininess" on it's bristles, is a sign that it's in pre-molt.


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 10, 2016)

The only time I've had an avic get a brown butt prior to molting was on an Avic avic.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1137244792868.501221.507152867&type=3&theater


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 10, 2016)

This color change happened to my _Avicularia versicolor_ sling. It molted twice in my care and was an electric blue color in its old enclosure. Ever since I moved it into the new enclosure, its abdomen lost hair and looks a purplish brown. This never happened before and I'm concerned.


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 10, 2016)

Tarantula hair and bodies can't change color without a molt. Maybe it is due to molt soon, I don't know. Losing hair sounds like it's rubbed hair off perhaps. Maybe squeezing itself into some tight spot in the enclosure?

But the hairs don't stay blue. Their butt starts to change color from blue to purple with each molt.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 12, 2016)

Amazing pix!  Each one better the previous..  Wish I could take such excellent T pix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 22, 2016)

Not tarantulas, but I don't want to make a separate thread.

Chinese mantis babies (Tenodera sinensis). Emerged a few hours ago. This is my first ootheca ever, and I thought for $7, if it doesn't hatch, oh well. 70+ mantids later.... lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 22, 2016)

Baby mantises are so cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 11, 2016)

Just in! Megaphobema mesomela slings 












Also just got in two Harpactira pulchripes slings. They're very flighty though so this was the best photo I could get. Sdsynbny said one ran up his arm when he unpacked them and they're a bit too  to risk losing.






Recently molted GBBS, C. fasciatum, and Bumba cabocla:




































Aphonopelma species... something.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Toff202 (Feb 11, 2016)

Beautiful pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice shots Steph, can't wait till my B. cabolca looks that nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 10, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 9, 2016)

*I've been unable to use my good monitor and software to edit photos due to my desktop PC being a Piece of Carp. The following shots are, uh, carpy, but I'll share them nonetheless. If the coloring looks "off" to you, it's probably due to trying to edit on a cheap laptop. This thing doesn't have a good graphics card or monitor.

Megophobema mesomelas sling molting. I was trying to cook dinner at the same time. Bad timing, spider!*







*I thought it'd be neat to play with the light some.*

























All done!







*Some other tarantulas:

Adult female Aphonopelma chalcodes (Flagstaff Orange flavor):*







*Davus fasciatus
*






*Harpactira pulchripes*

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Bugmom (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice Steph....was the drain covered?


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 1, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Nice Steph....was the drain covered?


YES!!!


----------

